# How do you handle this....presents for the ex....



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

I was thinking about Christmas and presents for the boys....

Now I'm wondering what to do about my stbxh....???

His birthday is a couple of days before Christmas....

Do you buy your ex presents on special occasions....I mean...if you are friendly with each other not it you hate your ex's guts, that's for sure  ....????


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nope, no gifts!  Thats my quick take on it.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

My parents have always gotten each other "token" gifts for Christmas, but that's it. Nothing for birthdays and the holiday gifts are usually something along the lines of a gourmet basket or candy. Nothing more personal than knowing long-time favorites or what I tell them to send, lol. 

Last year my dad was into Spanish cooking, so he got a variety pack of oil-cured olives and he sent my mom some chocolate covered peanuts because she and my grandmother used to always eat those together when they'd wrap presents back in the day. I doubt either of them spent more than $25.


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

I will get gifts for the wife from my kids but I will not buy anything from me specifically.


----------

